

Mick Jagger responds to Keith Richards: a short history of the Rolling Stones - aarghh
http://www.slate.com/id/2273611/pagenum/all/

======
acqq
Slate.com's Mick Jagger 'response' to Keith Richards' memoir is a joke

[http://www.examiner.com/rolling-stones-in-national/slate-
com...](http://www.examiner.com/rolling-stones-in-national/slate-com-s-mick-
jagger-response-to-keith-richards-memoir-is-a-joke)

